# Twinstar 1200sa or Fluval Fresh & Plant Pro 2.0



## Keetchy (30 Mar 2020)

So I'm close to buying myself the 1200sa from AG but thought would have a look around to see whats available. I found someone selling a Fluval Fresh & Plant Pro 2.0 2nd hand on another site.

I couldn't see the lumen rating of the fluval so the only difference I can see between the 2 is the colour difference. Twinstar 6500 and Fluval 7500

The Twinstar brand new is £550 or the Fluval 2nd hand with wifi controller included is £150

Is the Twinstar that much better than the Fluval that its worth paying the extra £400 for


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (30 Mar 2020)

Idk about better, but I love my 900S


----------



## Keetchy (30 Mar 2020)

I've just checked the lumen rating on the Fluval and its only 4250lm compared to the Twinstar's 6700lm


----------



## Keetchy (30 Mar 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Idk about better, but I love my 900S


Thanks bud. I know the Twinstars are a good bit of kit. Only issue with that at the moment is I dont know where to get a controller/dimmer for the 1200 from. AG are out of stock and with whats going on lately, not sure when they'll be able to get one in


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (30 Mar 2020)

Lumens is just how “bright” it appears, PAR and PUR is what matters but that’s rarely info that’s shared by the manufacturer. 

The S2 Pro is the dimmer I have and believe the one they sell in AG. It’s also available on eBay. Shouldn’t be hard to get online, but not sure on the shipping restrictions by you at the moment. 
 Way2top Fish Tank Aquarium LED Light,Intelligent Timing Dimming System, Modulator Lighting Controller (S2-PRO) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M89N8MH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_5vuGEbZDF93NG


----------



## Keetchy (30 Mar 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Lumens is just how “bright” it appears, PAR and PUR is what matters but that’s rarely info that’s shared by the manufacturer.
> 
> The S2 Pro is the dimmer I have and believe the one they sell in AG. It’s also available on eBay. Shouldn’t be hard to get online, but not sure on the shipping restrictions by you at the moment.
> Way2top Fish Tank Aquarium LED Light,Intelligent Timing Dimming System, Modulator Lighting Controller (S2-PRO) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M89N8MH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_5vuGEbZDF93NG


But isnt it the brighter the light, the higher the PAR will be?
Yeah I looked on ebay and Amazon and all the listings for an S2 controller say estimated delivery could be in May. AG will also probably have their stock regenerated in May too so it'll be no better getting it from Ebay or Amazon


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Mar 2020)

Hi mark just had a quick look on eday
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/S2-PRO-A...3?pageci=95fd834d-f0ad-46c7-b624-09d257b1f00b

Hope this helps you will also need one of these 

https://cpc.farnell.com/pro-power/j...&ddkey=http:en-CPC/CPC_United_Kingdom/search#


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (30 Mar 2020)

Mark Keetch said:


> But isnt it the brighter the light, the higher the PAR will be?



No not necessarily. For instance, grow lights that are heavy in the blue and red spectrum have good PAR and PUR for growing plants, however when you look at those lights with the human eye it’s “dim” and not very pleasing to the eye. Hope that makes sense, I’m no expert by any means but I do know that lumens is not a measure to go by for how powerful the light is for growing plants.


----------



## Keetchy (31 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Hi mark just had a quick look on eday
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/S2-PRO-A...3?pageci=95fd834d-f0ad-46c7-b624-09d257b1f00b
> 
> Hope this helps you will also need one of these
> ...


Ah brilliant. Thanks Jay. I'll get them ordered now then and then hopefully AG still has the twinstar in stock



Mr.Shenanagins said:


> No not necessarily. For instance, grow lights that are heavy in the blue and red spectrum have good PAR and PUR for growing plants, however when you look at those lights with the human eye it’s “dim” and not very pleasing to the eye. Hope that makes sense, I’m no expert by any means but I do know that lumens is not a measure to go by for how powerful the light is for growing plants.


Ah right gotcha. Lights dont come advertised with the PAR ratings on them do they? I suppose it determines what depth the tank is aswell right? I think just to be safe, I'll go with the brand new 1200sa instead of the 2nd hand Fluval. Even though the fluval would've saved me loads of dollar


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (31 Mar 2020)

I can’t speak for the fluval, but my Twinstar is quite powerful. Unfortunately with lighting in this hobby, the more expensive models tend to have better output and a more pleasing spectrum. But I’ll admit the options are painfully limiting. Twinstar I think is the most reasonable and effective light in its class. You could also opt for the chihiros, it’s apparently the Twinstars budget version. Someone else with experience could chime in on that as I’m not 100% sure


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Apr 2020)

Hi mark.have you considered the vivid wrgb by chirios I know you would need 2 works out about the same with the brackets but a few people hear awear by how strong they are just an idea £251 each off alli Express but I think cause it's a island and the light is so powerful you could get one then add another later I dont know just food for thought mate


----------



## Keetchy (1 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I can’t speak for the fluval, but my Twinstar is quite powerful. Unfortunately with lighting in this hobby, the more expensive models tend to have better output and a more pleasing spectrum. But I’ll admit the options are painfully limiting. Twinstar I think is the most reasonable and effective light in its class. You could also opt for the chihiros, it’s apparently the Twinstars budget version. Someone else with experience could chime in on that as I’m not 100% sure


Thanks bud. I mean the Twinstar is what AG go for on their tanks. Ok they might be pricey but as you say, most of the decent ones out there are pricey.



Jayefc1 said:


> Hi mark.have you considered the vivid wrgb by chirios I know you would need 2 works out about the same with the brackets but a few people hear awear by how strong they are just an idea £251 each off alli Express but I think cause it's a island and the light is so powerful you could get one then add another later I dont know just food for thought mate


Thanks Jay. Only problem with that option is I dont like hanging lights  Not only dont I like them but we're in a rented flat so drilling into the ceiling is a bit of a no go area bud  Plus I've kind of already ordered the Twinstar and controller off Dave now. Hopefully be with us by end of next week  The misses is gonna freak out. Would have got away with it but she's home for the next 3 weeks now so she'll see me opening it up


----------

